# First sig attempt



## Crunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Just knocked this up using my uber-basic PS skills......... I'll have another crack when SWWTP stops nagging me to go shopping..... pfft... Don't need to eat!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 10, 2008)

Love the grey nurse spit!

Your name seems a bit lost tho man.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I rasterized it then realised I should have made it bigger.... So I'll have to do it again


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Should be at least half as wide as it is - look at the other sigs around. 

Otherwise (other than the name) it isn't bad for a first attempt (damn site better than mine was).


----------



## Crunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Re-shuffled...


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2008)

Ya know..most of the time I love sepia...BUT it just doesn't do that plane justice. Go with full color. IMO.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Text is better now, of those I would take the 2nd one.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep, the second is the one I'm using for now...... But i can't get it to upload - attatched or off-site............


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## Crunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Bah, I did that over and over, and now it works... Thanks Gnom.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

No worries.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 10, 2008)

Not a bad siggy Crunch.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice, Crunch!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep, a nice siggy Cranch.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm with Wurger!


----------

